# duck dog basics



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

just bought a yellow lab pup and i have never trained a waterfowl dog. So i am wondering if the duck dog basics dvd is a good one to use i know that chris akin is a well known trainer. I mainly hunt canadas and snow and just a little bit of duck i am assuming this will work on geese to. Or if you guys think that the fowl dogs is a better dvd to use or if there are any others ones you would recamend. thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I would recommend Fowl Dogs series over Duck Dogs because of how in depth Fowl Dogs goes. Irregardless of the training method, a bird that falls from the sky should be picked up by a non slip retriever. Yes, both programs will probably work, however as a brand new dog trainer, one gives you more in depth and step by step than the other.

Follow the program exclusively and don't skip any steps and you'll understand why once you have a finished retriever. When you're done, you'll always question yourself why you or any of your buddies have hunted over a non fished retriever.


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

just curious how long it takes to get them to the finished point and have any of you heard of a fox tail lab


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

You're probably thinking of a fox red Lab. It's a Yellow Lab with a reddish shaded coat.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

honkerhitmen said:


> just curious how long it takes to get them to the finished point and have any of you heard of a fox tail lab


Depending on how much effort you are going to put forth and the amount of time and help you get, you can have a pretty decent near finished hunting dog with 6-9 months of training with a pro. Of course that's a pretty good dog too with quality bloodlines and a strong desire to work.


----------

